# Che ne pensate?



## andrea53 (26 Luglio 2017)

http://notizie.tiscali.it/cronaca/articoli/padri-suicidi-dopo-allontanamento-da-figli/


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> http://notizie.tiscali.it/cronaca/articoli/padri-suicidi-dopo-allontanamento-da-figli/


Non pensavo fosse così alto il numero dei suicidi. 
È vero che i figli diventano spesso armi usate contro il coniuge e per quello che vedo intorno a me a malincuore ma riconosco che le donne sono spesso colpevoli di questo...


----------



## andrea53 (26 Luglio 2017)

*ho postato perché*

la fonte è sufficientemente attendibile, inoltre fa riferimento a statistiche rilevate su scala europea e non nazionale. Il fenomeno è quindi più ampio di quanto si possa immaginare. Per lavoro ho avuto contatti con donne abbandonate (nel senso che gli ex-mariti non pagavano gli alimenti e non si interessavano ai figli) e con mariti sbattuti sul lastrico, nel senso letterale della parola. In ogni caso divorzi e separazioni aprono spesso le porte dell'indigenza, per uno o per tutti e due i coniugi. Grazie ai postumi della crisi economica più grave degli ultimi cento anni, quando si è chiamati a scegliere se chiudere o no un rapporto, si è costretti a dare un peso decisivo al portafoglio.


----------



## andrea53 (26 Luglio 2017)

*eh...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non pensavo fosse così alto il numero dei suicidi.
> È vero che i figli diventano spesso armi usate contro il coniuge e per quello che vedo intorno a me a malincuore ma riconosco che le donne sono spesso colpevoli di questo...


non posso darti il verde ma fai conto che lo abbia fatto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

Qualsiasi  dato dovrebbe essere correlato con i dati generali e confrontato con gruppi simili per poter avere un significato. Per esempio, considerato il numero assoluto dei suicidi per fascia di età andrebbe confrontato per diverse connotazioni come condizioni di stato civile, condizioni economiche ecc.

Ad esempio sono parecchi gli uomini che si suicidano dopo aver ucciso la compagna che si era voluta separare, sono inseriti anche questi nella casisistica?

E poi chi stabilisce il legame di causa-effetto?
Voglio dire che spesso alle origini della separazione vi sono comportamenti borderline come alcolismo, abuso di sostanze, ludopatia e altre condotte che rendono difficile la convivenza. Anche alcuni tradimenti sono sintomi di problemi psicologici pesanti.

In conclusione non ne penso niente. Confrontiamo con i suicidi delle donne? Tra sposate, nubili e separate?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualsiasi  dato dovrebbe essere correlato con i dati generali e confrontato con gruppi simili per poter avere un significato. Per esempio, considerato il numero assoluto dei suicidi per fascia di età andrebbe confrontato per diverse connotazioni come condizioni di stato civile, condizioni economiche ecc.
> 
> Ad esempio sono parecchi gli uomini che si suicidano dopo aver ucciso la compagna che si era voluta separare, sono inseriti anche questi nella casisistica?
> 
> ...


Non penso che il post volesse fare la guerra dei poveri tra muoiono più donne o uomini ma far emergere un dato che forse emerge meno e parlare anche di come la separazione e la gestione dei figli può penalizzare i padri
Dire che può essere cosi non e sminuire la morte delle donne a favore di quella degli uomini


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non penso che il post volesse fare la guerra dei poveri tra muoiono più donne o uomini ma far emergere un dato che forse emerge meno e parlare anche di come la separazione e la gestione dei figli può penalizzare i padri
> Dire che può essere cosi non e sminuire la morte delle donne a favore di quella degli uomini


È un dato non significativo se non confrontato con il resto della popolazione. Tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un dato non significativo se non confrontato con il resto della popolazione. Tutto qui.


Io credo che se si parla di suicidi il dato è significativo anche se si tratta di uno solo.


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualsiasi  dato dovrebbe essere correlato con i dati generali e confrontato con gruppi simili per poter avere un significato. Per esempio, considerato il numero assoluto dei suicidi per fascia di età andrebbe confrontato per diverse connotazioni come condizioni di stato civile, condizioni economiche ecc.  Ad esempio sono parecchi gli uomini che si suicidano dopo aver ucciso la compagna che si era voluta separare, sono inseriti anche questi nella casisistica?  E poi chi stabilisce il legame di causa-effetto? Voglio dire che spesso alle origini della separazione vi sono comportamenti borderline come alcolismo, abuso di sostanze, ludopatia e altre condotte che rendono difficile la convivenza. Anche alcuni tradimenti sono sintomi di problemi psicologici pesanti.  In conclusione non ne penso niente. Confrontiamo con i suicidi delle donne? Tra sposate, nubili e separate?


  In Italia il numero dei padri che vengono emarginati dalla vita dei figli dalle ex consorti è un dato assodato, una tristissima realtà. E' altissimo anche il numero dei femminicidi e anche quello dei padri che non versano alimenti adeguati a mogli e figli. Questo però non inficia il dato precedente che per onestà intellettuale sarebbe bene non negare, esiste ad esempio anche una associazioni dei padri separati. Adesso gli affidi in genere vengono dati congiunti ma fino a qualche tempo fa mi risulta che prevalentemente fosse dato alla madri che se in qualche modo volevano esercitare il loro spirito di vendetta avevano modo di defenestrare i padri. Non farei di queste cose una faccenda di genere, conosco personalmente donne che da questo puno di vista hanno esercitato tutta la perfidia di cui sono capaci.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che se si parla di suicidi il dato è significativo anche se si tratta di uno solo.


Significativo in senso statistico. Non lo è se il legame con un tipo di popolazione non è confrontabile con altri.
Qui si poneva il problema se gli uomini separati si suicidano più degli altri e se quello è l'elemento decisivo. Ma se non si sa percentualmente quanti si suicidano tra gli scapoli o gli sposati si discute sul nulla.
Si sa che vi sono i suicidi in tutte i gruppi e condizioni di età ed economici. Ad esempio vi sono più suicidi nei paesi ricchi e dove vi è welfare efficiente. Se ne dovrebbe ricavare che è meglio essere poveri?
Andranno considerati altri fattori e fatti confronti o no?
Per me sì, se no si discute del nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> In Italia il numero dei padri che vengono emarginati dalla vita dei figli dalle ex consorti è un dato assodato, una tristissima realtà. E' altissimo anche il numero dei femminicidi e anche quello dei padri che non versano alimenti adeguati a mogli e figli. Questo però non inficia il dato precedente che per onestà intellettuale sarebbe bene non negare, esiste ad esempio anche una associazioni dei padri separati. Adesso gli affidi in genere vengono dati congiunti ma fino a qualche tempo fa mi risulta che prevalentemente fosse dato alla madri che se in qualche modo volevano esercitare il loro spirito di vendetta avevano modo di defenestrare i padri. Non farei di queste cose una faccenda di genere, conosco personalmente donne che da questo puno di vista hanno esercitato tutta la perfidia di cui sono capaci.


Un'altra cosa basata sul nulla.
Nel tuo campo lavorativo non ti faresti opinioni sul queste basi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> In Italia il numero dei padri che vengono emarginati dalla vita dei figli dalle ex consorti è un dato assodato, una tristissima realtà. E' altissimo anche il numero dei femminicidi e anche quello dei padri che non versano alimenti adeguati a mogli e figli. Questo però non inficia il dato precedente che per onestà intellettuale sarebbe bene non negare, esiste ad esempio anche una associazioni dei padri separati. Adesso gli affidi in genere vengono dati congiunti ma fino a qualche tempo fa mi risulta che prevalentemente fosse dato alla madri che se in qualche modo volevano esercitare il loro spirito di vendetta avevano modo di defenestrare i padri. Non farei di queste cose una faccenda di genere, conosco personalmente donne che da questo puno di vista hanno esercitato tutta la perfidia di cui sono capaci.


Quoto


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa basata sul nulla. Nel tuo campo lavorativo non ti faresti opinioni sul queste basi.


  Il fatto che quasi quotidianamente una donna venga accoppata dal compagno è una cosa basata sul nulla anche quella?  Nota: Nel mio campo lavorativo sono costretto a trovare soluzioni, a fare continue valutazioni su dati geometrici oggettivi, passo le mie giornate a fare valutazioni su dati, anche di carattere statistico. Certo che non mi formo delle opinioni su questo ma se qualcuno ha pensato di fare una valutazione statistica su un problema, evidentemente (sempre a livello statistico) la cosa potrebbe avere una rilevanza, non è che negandolo automaticamente il problema scompare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto che quasi quotidianamente una donna venga accoppata dal compagno è una cosa basata sul nulla anche quella?  Nota: Nel mio campo lavorativo sono costretto a trovare soluzioni, a fare continue valutazioni su dati geometrici oggettivi, passo le mie giornate a fare valutazioni su dati, anche di carattere statistico. Certo che non mi formo delle opinioni su questo ma se qualcuno ha pensato di fare una valutazione statistica su un problema evidentemente (sempre a livello statistico) la cosa potrebbe a vere una rilevanza, non è che negandolo automaticamente il problema scompare


E dove sta la statistica in quel dato?
Il suicidio è sconvolgente per tutti noi perché va contro l'istinto di sopravvivenza e lo percepiamo come contro noi stessi. Anche perché è un atto di libertà assoluta e quindi ci riguarda. Non dobbiamo temere la morte solo da fattori esterni, ma anche da noi stessi. È inquietante. 
Ogni notizia di suicidio ci colpisce. Sono, pare e devo controllare, più alti i suicidi tra gli adolescenti che tra gli anziani. "Ragionevolmente" dovrebbe essere il contrario, ma non c'è ragionevolezza nel suicidio. 
Gli studi di popolazione possono aiutare a capire, ma non li vedo in quel l'articolo.
Ad esempio pochi anni fa veniva dato grande rilievo ai suicidi degli imprenditori in difficoltà economiche. Non se ne parla più. Non ci sono più? Si suicidano solo gli imprenditori separati?
Ricordo che all'epoca avevo fatto un ricerca con dati ISTAT sul numero dei suicidi e risultava che erano in costante diminuzione, così come molti crimini che invece i media fanno apparire in aumento,
Non ho voglia di fare una ricerca adesso, ma credo che il trand non sia cambiato. Essendo le separazioni in aumento si potrebbe paradossalmente dedurre che il matrimonio è maggior causa di suicidio della separazione.


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dove sta la statistica in quel dato? Il suicidio è sconvolgente per tutti noi perché va contro l'istinto di sopravvivenza e lo percepiamo come contro noi stessi. Anche perché è un atto di libertà assoluta e quindi ci riguarda. Non dobbiamo temere la morte solo da fattori esterni, ma anche da noi stessi. È inquietante.  Ogni notizia di suicidio ci colpisce. Sono, pare e devo controllare, più alti i suicidi tra gli adolescenti che tra gli anziani. "Ragionevolmente" dovrebbe essere il contrario, ma non c'è ragionevolezza nel suicidio.  Gli studi di popolazione possono aiutare a capire, ma non li vedo in quel l'articolo. Ad esempio pochi anni fa veniva dato grande rilievo ai suicidi degli imprenditori in difficoltà economiche. Non se ne parla più. Non ci sono più? Si suicidano solo gli imprenditori separati? Ricordo che all'epoca avevo fatto un ricerca con dati ISTAT sul numero dei suicidi e risultava che erano in costante diminuzione, così come molti crimini che invece i media fanno apparire in aumento, Non ho voglia di fare una ricerca adesso, ma credo che il trand non sia cambiato. Essendo le separazioni in aumento si potrebbe paradossalmente dedurre che il matrimonio è maggior causa di suicidio della separazione.


  Va bene, secondo te il problema messo in evidenza dall'articolo esiste o no?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Va bene, secondo te il problema messo in evidenza dall'articolo esiste o no?


Quale problema? I suicidi? I suicidi no.
Il problema delle difficili condizioni economiche post separazione lo conosco personalmente meglio di tanti.
La lotta tra separati? È un problema di difficile soluzione e vi sono casi tragici per tutti. Le donne ammazzate dagli ex sono però una realtà (in diminuzione comunque, così come la violenza famigliare sulle donne, un tempo considerata normale) e imparagonabile agli omicidi compiuti dalle ex.
Nelle lotte per l'affidamento sarebbe bene non addentrarsi perché c'è di tutto con interventi dei giudici insensati in entrambi i fronti.


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale problema? I suicidi? I suicidi no. Il problema delle difficili condizioni economiche post separazione lo conosco personalmente meglio di tanti. La lotta tra separati? È un problema di difficile soluzione e vi sono casi tragici per tutti. Le donne ammazzate dagli ex sono però una realtà (in diminuzione comunque, così come la violenza famigliare sulle donne, un tempo considerata normale) e imparagonabile agli omicidi compiuti dalle ex. Nelle lotte per l'affidamento sarebbe bene non addentrarsi perché c'è di tutto con interventi dei giudici insensati in entrambi i fronti.


 http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2016/11/22/padri-separati-figli-_n_13145504.html         Questa banda di buontemponi allora facciamo pure finta che non ci sia ed i loro non siano problemi. Non capisco perchè se un problema riguarda una discriminazione femminile abbia giustamente rilievo, se invece riguarda gli "oppressori" maschi debba essere ignorato. Anche questa è una forma di discriminazione di genere e tu che sei così sensibile a queste cose dovresti riconoscerlo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2016/11/22/padri-separati-figli-_n_13145504.html         Questa banda di buontemponi allora facciamo pure finta che non ci sia ed i loro non siano problemi. Non capisco perchè se un problema riguarda una discriminazione femminile abbia giustamente rilievo, se invece riguarda gli "oppressori" maschi debba essere ignorato. Anche questa è una forma di discriminazione di genere e tu che sei così sensibile a queste cose dovresti riconoscerlo.


Sai chi fa parte dell'associazione? Fai una ricerca, poi ne parliamo.


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai chi fa parte dell'associazione? Fai una ricerca, poi ne parliamo.


  E' necessario che conosca qualcuno di iscritto o posso formarmi una opinione su quella decina di persone che so e che conosco in questa situazione? In Italia ce ne sono quasi cinque milioni di padri separati, prendo atto che per te il problema non esiste. Non sto dicendo mica che siano tutti in questa situazione eh. Tu piuttosto che dati hai per negare l' esistenza di un problema di cui ti abbiamo citato due articoli e non certo da parte di giornali di destra?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E' necessario che conosca qualcuno di iscritto o posso formarmi una opinione su quella decina di persone che so e che conosco in questa situazione? In Italia ce ne sono quasi cinque milioni di padri separati, prendo atto che per te il problema non esiste. Non sto dicendo mica che siano tutti in questa situazione eh. Tu piuttosto che dati hai per negare l' esistenza di un problema di cui ti abbiamo citato due articoli e non certo da parte di giornali di destra?


Io dieci no ma almeno 3/4 si
Come conosco padri che non pagano gli alimenti per i figli o si disinteressano di loro ma appunto è giusto parlare di entrambe le situazioni e sarebbe bello che il sesso a cui apparteniamo non influisse nel renderci non obiettivi


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Luglio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> http://notizie.tiscali.it/cronaca/articoli/padri-suicidi-dopo-allontanamento-da-figli/


come possono essere considerate buone madri, donne che agiscono così, me lo sono sempre chiesta. Allevi tuo figlio con odio e rancore verso il padre. Mah
Da grande questi figli non sapranno mai la verità, di cosa sia accaduto veramente al padre.


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dieci no ma almeno 3/4 si Come conosco padri che non pagano gli alimenti per i figli o si disinteressano di loro ma appunto è giusto parlare di entrambe le situazioni e sarebbe bello che il sesso a cui apparteniamo non influisse nel renderci non obiettivi


 Certo, e lo ho anche scritto che ci sono anche i teste di m.  ma mica possiamo fare di tutte le erbe un fascio. La cosa che trovo più odiosa di certe situazioni è l' impotenza, un compagno di lavoro non ha visto suo figlio dai due ai sei anni, visto che la madre non ha voluto ed il giudice (donna) non ha mosso un dito udienza dopo udienza. Separato tra l'altro per colpa riconosciuta di lei, lavoratore, persona onesta. Facciamo finta che i problemi alla separazione siano solo da una parte? Boh.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo, e lo ho anche scritto che ci sono anche i teste di m.  ma mica possiamo fare di tutte le erbe un fascio. La cosa che trovo più odiosa di certe situazioni è l' impotenza, un compagno di lavoro non ha visto suo figlio dai due ai sei anni, visto che la madre non ha voluto ed il giudice (donna) non ha mosso un dito udienza dopo udienza. Separato tra l'altro per colpa riconosciuta di lei, lavoratore, persona onesta. Facciamo finta che i problemi alla separazione siano solo da una parte? Boh.


Guarda che sto quotando ogni tuo intervento eh 
Il mio era un rafforzativo ai tuoi


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo, e lo ho anche scritto che ci sono anche i teste di m.  ma mica possiamo fare di tutte le erbe un fascio. La cosa che trovo più odiosa di certe situazioni è l' impotenza, un compagno di lavoro non ha visto suo figlio dai due ai sei anni, visto che la madre non ha voluto ed il giudice (donna) non ha mosso un dito udienza dopo udienza. Separato tra l'altro per colpa riconosciuta di lei, lavoratore, persona onesta. Facciamo finta che i problemi alla separazione siano solo da una parte? Boh.


Il mio migliore amico si è dovuto presentare con i carabinieri non so quante volte per poter portare a casa sua il figlio piccolo. E quando riusciva a portarlo via lei non gli dava abiti di ricambio ne pannolini 
Il tutto solo perché lei non voleva separarsi e la giudiziale è durata anni.


----------



## ologramma (27 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio migliore amico si è dovuto presentare con i carabinieri non so quante volte per poter portare a casa sua il figlio piccolo. E quando riusciva a portarlo via lei non gli dava abiti di ricambio ne pannolini
> Il tutto solo perché lei non voleva separarsi e la giudiziale è durata anni.


un mio amico prima i carabinieri lo hanno allontanato da casa poi stabiliti gli alimenti per i figli e anche per lei , la paracula lavorava sotto banco e questo mio amico gli ha chiamati lui i carabinieri e scoperta gli hanno tolto l'assegno per lei.
In seguito lui è andato in pensione e lei si è presa una parte di liquidazione ed ora una parte di pensione dato che è defunto  e l'ultima convivente che gli ha dato un figlio non percepisce niente


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che sto quotando ogni tuo intervento eh  Il mio era un rafforzativo ai tuoi


  Si, ho capito che tu hai capito cosa intendo. )


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dieci no ma almeno 3/4 si
> Come conosco padri che non pagano gli alimenti per i figli o si disinteressano di loro ma appunto è giusto parlare di entrambe le situazioni e sarebbe bello che il sesso a cui apparteniamo non influisse nel renderci non obiettivi


Ma è chiaro che ci sono padri separati che sono in dolo perenne.
Ma se l'argomento trattato riguarda i padri separati negletti,non significa che parlandone si sminuiscono le colpe degli altri,semplicemente si sta parlando di questo.
Se qualche forumista ritiene sia più interessante disquisire delle statistiche riguardanti i padri separati insolventi,si crea un thread e se ne parla.
Anzi,sarei davvero curioso di conoscere la percentuale di padri che non pagano l'assegno perché non in grado,e quella dei benestanti che fanno gli indiani.
Sei d'accordo?


----------



## andrea53 (28 Luglio 2017)

*ecco.*



trilobita ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che ci sono padri separati che sono in dolo perenne.
> Ma se l'argomento trattato riguarda i padri separati negletti,non significa che parlandone si sminuiscono le colpe degli altri,semplicemente si sta parlando di questo.
> Se qualche forumista ritiene sia più interessante disquisire delle statistiche riguardanti i padri separati insolventi,si crea un thread e se ne parla.
> Anzi,sarei davvero curioso di conoscere la percentuale di padri che non pagano l'assegno perché non in grado,e quella dei benestanti che fanno gli indiani.
> Sei d'accordo?


Ex mogli che "sfrattano" i mariti fuori da casa (e lontano dai figli) dopo aver optato per qualche nuova convivenza. Padri che si allontanano per gli stessi motivi e anche se benestanti fanno gli indiani in tema di alimenti. Proprietà e figli trasformati in armi da guerra, non farei differenze tra i sessi in questo campo.


----------

